# MB Problem?



## JasonLFunk (Jun 10, 2004)

I just built a new computer. I have a Chaintech CT-7VIF3 7VIF4 Motherboard, Athon XP 2600 + processor. I plugged everything in accordding to the MB manual. Turn on the computer, the fans spin for any where from 1 sec to up to a minute then the fans stop working but the power l.e.d. remains on. There is no LED on the motherboard. When it stays on longer I get no output to the monitor. The BIO's don't start up. The motherboard claims to configure the voltage settings automatically, and I guess it is a jumperless motherboard. Assumably from the lack of jumper settings in the manual and the extensive BIO's settings. But I can't get to the BIO's so I haven't read that part. Any help would be nice. I don't want to waste $$ on some computer if it isn't neccisarrly. Any help would be much apprecated.


----------



## Lorand (Jun 10, 2004)

I had the same problem with a computer. Unfortunately (in that case) the motherboard was the cause. I changed it and ever since everything is ok.


----------



## JasonLFunk (Jun 10, 2004)

I have a warenty on my mb, so it's won't be horrible if thats what it is, frusterating but not horrible. Anyone else have ne clue


----------



## silicon-thumb (Jun 30, 2004)

um i am also a newb... but i have a chaintech and have had good luck with it although people claim that they really stink (they are pretty cheap in quality) but you may have messed up a power plug in or something.... or it may be something else in your system... what do you have besides a chaintech with an AMD?  Without any more info all i can tell you from experience with chaintech is that their instructions are sometimes are written wrong and that caused me to hook up my LED and USB connectors wrong because the pins on the usb connectors to the mb were not labeled fully in the manual.


----------



## Praetor (Jul 11, 2004)

> but I have a chaintech and have had good luck with it although people claim that they really stink


Chaintech, like other makes "people dont like" ... when they work... they work pretty well.... it's just (at least for me), they seem to go after too much bling-bling rather than performance and stability (which should be the cornerstone of mobo design)



> Turn on the computer, the fans spin for any where from 1 sec to up to a minute then the fans stop working but the power l.e.d. remains on.


Is the power supply enought o power that machine? Try removing a device or two to see and see if it works


----------



## Lanther (Jul 21, 2004)

Had the same problems with my friends Chaintech board.  I had to go in and change the jumpers around.  The manual was pretty much worthless it had half the jumper combinations wrong.


----------



## 4W4K3 (Jul 21, 2004)

im going with praetor and saying it is a PSU issue. 1sec-1min might be enough power to turn fans and stuff...but once HD spins up, cd-drive gets recognized...it turns off. check with a diff PSU and se if it still happens.


----------



## Praetor (Jul 21, 2004)

Or try removing some non-critical devices until you can get it to boot up .. if you can eventually get it to start properly, then it would definitely be the PSU


----------



## tristan (Jul 28, 2004)

Its a heat or voltage issue. What are the specs of the PSU you are using? Try borrowing someone elses (at LEAST 350w of a quality brand). Check to make sure the cpu heatsink is seated correctly and has thermal or arctic silver or whatever you use is thinnly applied. If that doesnt work. Try taking everything out of the case and run the mobo with processor (w/ fan), video card, ram and keyboard ON A NON STATIC surface. There may be a short thats touching the case so trying it out of the case will eliminate that possibility.


----------



## Praetor (Jul 28, 2004)

> (at LEAST 350w of a quality brand).


A PSU that big isnt required if they platform is stripped to bare minimums ('course it's still a good idea)


----------



## tristan (Jul 28, 2004)

Just so PSU undervoltage can be ruled out completely. Mobos these days are juice hogs. My NF7-S requires at LEAST 400w. I assist in tech support for ABIT and almost 90% of the problems are PSU related.


----------



## Praetor (Jul 28, 2004)

> My NF7-S requires at LEAST 400w. I assist in tech support for ABIT and almost 90% of the problems are PSU related.


My NFS7S requires 300W .... course this is in reference to a troubleshooting spec i.e., baseline cpu, basic videocard, 1 stick of ram. CPUs use ~75W, the video card no more than 30W and the ram/mobo/baselineHSF no more than another 30W for a total of 135W ... double that for the "startup wattage" factor and a 300W is more than enough to cover  Of course, a bigger, better PSU is always better


----------

